# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Fotos de Graus (Lleida)

## xafbcn

Aunque me huelo que este "Graus" está pensado para el que hay en Aragón, resulta que en Catalunya también ha un pequeño embalse llamado Graus que forma parte del sistema de las Centrales de Tavescan-Montamara y actúa como recolector y depósito intermedio (los grandes son los de Certascan y Rumedo).

----------


## ben-amar

Una preciosa pista de patinaje para los meses de dic., enero y febr.

----------

